# [SOLVED] Can't find HP LaserJet 1015 Driver for Windows 7



## SvenmaN (Oct 26, 2009)

I've just upgraded a client to windows 7 Ultimate 32bit and i cant find drivers for their HP LaserJet 1015 printer that will work in this OS. Am i installing them wrong, missing a trick or is there no chance of getting it to work?
:4-dontkno


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't find HP LaserJet 1015 Driver for Windows 7*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...esId=377936&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2093

Note: HP has stated you can use a vista driver for windows 7.

How to install printer:

1. Download the vista driver for this printer.
2. Plug in power cord to printer and turn it on. ( do not plug in the USB cable at this time)
3. run the installation that you have downloaded
4. Plug in the USB cable when it has notified you to do so.
5. After installation completes, restart computer.
6. Your done.


----------



## SvenmaN (Oct 26, 2009)

Cheers Mate,
Much appreciated


----------

